# Bird houses for Christmas...



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Advertised as hummingbird houses on Amazon. So she bought. Hmmmm.
Three per bag. What do ya’ll think of these? Real nests are on thin branches
to stop predators from climbing. Birds
could access them. Where might be a guud spot to hang them in May? Seen pictures of nests on houses. Thanks. No rush. Months to go.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Are they covered under free returns?
Research Hummingbird nests.
They do not nest in cavities.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

The two I have found were both on very large branches and looked like a knot.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Add a bunch of moss and lichen to it and if that doesn't work fill it full of jelly.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Something will use those for nesting in Spring. I'd hang em in late April.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Finches might like them.
I'd trim the tag ends sticking up on the entrance bottom better. Would be keel scrapers.


----------



## Kevin Hughes (May 2, 2018)

No way a hummer will use.
Maybe hang them up, put a fake nest and eggs in it and see if you can get a cowbird to deposit an egg in it??


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

Kevin Hughes said:


> No way a hummer will use.
> Maybe hang them up, put a fake nest and eggs in it and see if you can get a cowbird to deposit an egg in it??


That's devious as hell, I like it.


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a few nesting boxes that I maintain, and with the mess they make in them, and has to be cleaned out, I can't imagine ever being able to clean those things out.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe I’ll take them nordth in the spring. Uncle used to put out bird houses/boxes up there early. I worry about bees setting up camp in these.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Kevin Hughes said:


> No way a hummer will use.
> Maybe hang them up, put a fake nest and eggs in it and see if you can get a cowbird to deposit an egg in it??


We had a goldfinch nest in the tree next to our driveway. One day a cowbird egg was immediately under the nest. Smart mama bird!


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Our Scouts make bird houses but not for hummers. They are just hollow cedar blocks.


----------

